
How to Send 280 Character Tweets Right Now with Firefox - qdot76367
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmOXo1bXi30
======
qdot76367
For those that don't want to watch 4 minutes of yammering and know how http
requests work: Find POST request to /create API endpoint. Add
"weighted_character_count=true" to query. Resend request.

